
Implementing a Fast Research Compiler in Rust - fabuzaid
http://dawn.cs.stanford.edu/blog/weld.html
======
noelwelsh
Sneaking in FP by the back door! The main features they mention are classic FP
techniques: pattern matching and (block your ears, children) monads.
Interesting they didn't talk about memory management till towards the end.

------
rubenfiszel
It's interesting how your experience with Rust mirror our experience with
Scala for spatial.

~~~
nauhygon
Could you please point to yours, project or write-up? I am very interested in
learning your experience. Thank you!

